# mauvais son avec iPod In-Ear headphones



## giovanno (2 Février 2004)

je viens de recevoir mes nouveaux In ear Headphones et grosse déception, le son est très mauvais, les oreillettes fournies avec l'ipod offrent un son avec une qualité nettement meilleures...

Défaut de fabrication? réglages spéciaux à effectuer sur l'Ipod? 

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème?

Merci


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Pas de bol


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Je voulais m'en procurer mais là j'hésite.... c quoi le problème exactement ?


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

D'apres ce qu'ils disent ils sont nettement mieux que ceux qui sont vendus avec


----------



## giovanno (2 Février 2004)

ben en fait le son est très mauvais... les aigus sont trop présents, les graves sont presque inexistant, les voix sont criardes en fait c'est comme si on écoutait de la musique de radio sur un mauvais baladeur... tu parles d'une déception

Par contre les écouteurs sont vraiment très confortables... 
Y'a peut être un défaut de fabrication


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Tu m'étonnes....je l'ai meme pas vu en magasin pour les tester...


----------



## NicoMac (3 Février 2004)

J'ai les miens depuis 3 semaines et je trouve la qualité du son supérieure à celle des écouteurs livrés en standards. Les basses sont renforcées, les aigües plus précises et surtout, on est presque totalement isolé de tout bruit ambiant (super dans le métro à Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Par contre, il faut choisir la bonne taille des protections en silicone pour bien placer les écouteurs dans l'oreille.  Les réglages de l'égaliseur de l'iPod peuvent donner des résultats pas très heureux avec pas mal de distortion.


----------



## AntoineD (3 Février 2004)

giovanno a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir mes nouveaux In ear Headphones et grosse déception, le son est très mauvais
> (...)
> réglages spéciaux à effectuer sur l'Ipod?



Ta réponse se trouve un peu ici, en quelque sorte !


----------



## plank (11 Février 2004)

meme probleme.
son pourri malgré un enfoncement extreme des écouteurs dans l'oreille au point de me fracturer le marteau et l enclume.  essai réalisé avec toutes les tailles.

ma théorie : ces écouteurs ne conviennent pas à tous les lobes d'oreilles


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Février 2004)

koss porta pro rules !


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2004)

je veux pas faire le rabat-joie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est assez classique que les écouteurs de base fournis avec les lecteurs MP3 ou tout autre soient pas géniaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..on finit toujours par acheter de vrais écouteurs, qui ont un cout loin d'être petit. Deux conseils: les Koss ou Senheiser.


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2004)

je crois que j'ai fait du hors sujet, je croyais qu'on parlait des écouteurs fournis avaec le IPod..désolé, c'est l'émôôtion


----------



## alfred (11 Février 2004)

giovanno a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir mes nouveaux In ear Headphones et grosse déception, le son est très mauvais, les oreillettes fournies avec l'ipod offrent un son avec une qualité nettement meilleures...



j'utilise ceux-ci:  pas mal..


----------



## Onra (16 Février 2004)

Pour de bons écouteurs, allez voir chez  etymotic 

Par contre pour le prix, je vous laisse juge. Mais la qualité est au rdv !


----------



## Caster (17 Février 2004)

j'ai également acheté ces fameux écouteurs .... en plus de trouver le son pas terrible du tout, les oreillettes ne tiennent pas bien lorsque je fais de la course à pied, même en changeant les bouts en plastique


----------



## yeyette (21 Février 2004)

Pour ma part, je viens de les renvoyer et me faire rembourser, comme c est dit plus haut, je trouve aussi que les oreillettes d'origines ont un meilleur rendement... elles ne tiennent pas aux oreilles. En plus le but pour moi etait de courir avec, et là c est une catastrophe... sauf si on aime courir les doigts dans les oreilles ;-)))

du coup j ai achté un petit casque siglé Nike (origine philips) qui est parfait pour la course et à.........; 26 euros


----------



## alfred (21 Février 2004)

histoire de pousser le vice, j'ai acheter les nouveaux in-ear d'apple, mais j'y ai mit les embouts du Sony MDR-EX70.
maintenant ils tiennent très bien dans l'oreilles.


----------



## CarmodY (22 Février 2004)

Merci a tous de m'avoir évité un mauvais achat


----------



## chepiok (24 Février 2004)

ben désolé mais moi je les préfère LARGEMENT au casque d'origine. j'ai pas de problème de distorsion.


----------



## Floppy (28 Février 2004)

Croyez-vous que ça vaut le coup de changer par rapport à ce modèle :





J'en suis content pour le son mais est-ce que les nouveaux Sony sont vraiment mieux ? Pour l'isolation, c'est pas top, en revanche.


----------



## sokh1985 (28 Février 2004)

Je te conseille les sony mdr-q33LP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ce son de loi les meilleurs écouteurs que j'ai tester et bienmeilleurrs que de nombreux casques que j'ai testé (seul mon Technics à 150 est supérieur). Mais ces sony sont des écouteurs à clip


----------

